# downsizing- tanks & lights for sale



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to make a little more room in my apartment, so I'd like to get rid of a few things that have been gathering dust.

*standard 10 gallon *, -$10 - matching *10g black steel mesh lid*, good for reptiles - $5 OBO
*








74 gallon long, spent a number of months outside, cannot guarantee it holds water, but it looks fine. ultra-thick glass in 7.5/10 condition - $40 OBO









5 gallon fluorescent light hood/lid - this thing has a super powerful bulb that is brand new, unfortunately it doesn't quite fit the rimless 5g because it is meant to fit into the actual rim of a standard 5g.  - $20 OBO









28 inch fluorescent light fixture- this is the plastic housing for an older incandescent light fixture that I converted to fluorescent by installing two of those really narrow fluorescent tubes you see at home depot, great coverage for somethings in the 30 gallon range. - $20 OBO









36.5 x 13 inch black steel mesh lid in solid condition, seems perfect for a 40 gallon (?) long. Good for snakes, jumpy fish, etc. 8$ OBO

S-size faux-rock reptile water dish 3$

L-size faux-rock reptile water dish 5$

tree bark arch-shaped reptile hiding spot 4$

green reptile carpet cut for a 40g long 5$

let me know what you're interested in! I'm right next to VGH in vancouver.

also I have water lettuce for sale at $3 per handful!!*


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

bump, rimless 5g is gone!


----------



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

Im interested in the 74 long, is it cracked?


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

nope! the seal looks to be intact all around too!


----------



## Camileh (May 23, 2016)

74 gallon still available?


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

everything in the ad is still available!


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

bump! still trying to get rid of all this~! name your price!


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

honestly if you show up at my house and buy something i guarantee youll be going home with some other fish stuff for free.


----------



## carly.rose (Feb 8, 2012)

What are the dimensions on the 74 long?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

20 x 48 x 14 (14 being the width)


----------



## Brendan9091 (Dec 16, 2015)

What is the length of the fluorescent lights?


----------

